# clang33 error installing rtorrent-0.9.4_1 on FreeBSD 9.1



## manas (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello,

As mentioned in the title, I am trying to install rtorrent on FreeBSD 9.1.
rtorrent depends on libtorrent-0.13.4_1 which in turn depends on clang33.
The version being compiled here is clang33-3.3_7.
Here is where it fails:


```
llvm[2]: Compiling RecursiveASTVisitorTest.cpp for Release build
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:147337: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
c++: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1plus)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
rm: /usr/ports/lang/clang33/work/llvm-3.3.src/tools/clang/unittests/Tooling/Release/RecursiveASTVisitorTest.d.tmp: No such file or directory
gmake[2]: *** [/usr/ports/lang/clang33/work/llvm-3.3.src/tools/clang/unittests/Tooling/Release/RecursiveASTVisitorTest.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/clang33/work/llvm-3.3.src/tools/clang/unittests/Tooling'
gmake[1]: *** [Tooling/.makeall] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/clang33/work/llvm-3.3.src/tools/clang/unittests'
gmake: *** [all] Error 1
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/clang33.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/clang33.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/libtorrent.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/libtorrent.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent.
```

Do you have any clue what could be causing this?

Thanks,
Manas


----------

